# L130 PTO Problem



## wcdaniels (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have a problem with my L130. I've had the tractor for about 7-8 years now.

I was mowing, and all of a sudden the blades stopped. I looked underneath, and the belt had jumped, and was wedged between the left guard and the pulley. So when I got under, the belt was sliced halfway through. I changed the belt, started the tractor, and when I went to engage the deck, nothing happened. 
I checked back underneath, and everything looked fine. Started the mower again, tried again, and nothing again. 

I removed the plug from the back of the switch, and looked at it, and it was dirty. I sprayed it with some electrical cleaner, and plugged it back in. When I went to start the tractor again, it wouldn't start. When I turn the key, it does absolutely nothing. 
Am I being too hopeful that it's a bad switch, and it's just a quick and cheap fix? Or should I look at something else? I'm really a novice, so if anyone could tell me in a simple way, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i had the same thing happen to me,i had a twig break off the wire on the pto switch.i had the wire resoldered several times.its a poor design.


----------

